# how to clean a plastic tank



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

My 5g tank is made out of acryclic or whatever that plastic stuff is that is thick and unbreakable. It looked so fantastic for the first 5 months that I had it, but now it has a layer of grime on the inside that I can't seem to just wipe off with my hands. Is there any kind of natural thing found in a common household that I can use to clean my tank with? Vinegar? Baking Soda? Anything that might break up the yuck on the sides of my tank???

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a old credit card (or something similar) and scrape mine off! Works a treat without scratching the glass/plastic.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Try using a Aquarium Brush to remove it....


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

I find that these scratch that plastic ad they are untended for glass so are a bit rough. Just personal experience though!


----------



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

I ended up mixing some vinegar and baking soda, it worked like a charm, the tank looks brand new. I took it in the shower with me (I'm crazy) and made sure I rinsed it out a thousand plus times before I was convinced I got all the vinegar out. It doesn't seem to be bothering him yet...


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

AndrealvsDennis said:


> I ended up mixing some vinegar and baking soda, it worked like a charm, the tank looks brand new. I took it in the shower with me (I'm crazy) and made sure I rinsed it out a thousand plus times before I was convinced I got all the vinegar out. It doesn't seem to be bothering him yet...


Not a good move! This may result in the pH becoming very acidic even though you rinsed it well. Keep and eye on the water stats for the next 48 hours!!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

jpeterson said:


> Not a good move! This may result in the pH becoming very acidic even though you rinsed it well. Keep and eye on the water stats for the next 48 hours!!


It was a good move!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a related comment, I once used white vinegar to lower a sudden pH explosion. I don't know what caused it, but my pH dropped a point in three minutes. And yes, my fish were a little stressed, but that's better than a pH of nine.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Adding a acid to the water will very quickly drop the pH of a tank. Using an acid and rinsing will not have this effect. Along with the fact that the OP used an acid and a base to clean the tank these both will work and if rinsed well will unlikely effect pH. But yes vinegar can lower pH, baking soda can raise pH. Vinegar is my preferred cleaner. 

Honestly I could careless what you use to clean a tank. Vinegar, baking soda, bleach, dawn are all things I have used without a problem. If you really need super power CLR is an option. Using acids to clean a tank is actually recommend and needed in some places due to hard water buildup. Rinsing a tank very well will be enough to deal with these cleaners. Rinse, rinse again, then rinse some more. Technically a pH test afterwords would tell you if any is left. I have never bothered testing a tank after cleaning it with acids. Biggest thing you actually need to watch out for is that you don't use anything that can harm or color the seals on the tank IMO.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I use white vinegar to clean hard water scum in my tank all the time with no problems. However, my tank is glass, but I wouldn't think it would cause a problem with an acrylic.


----------

